# Heater body suit



## death-from-above (Dec 27, 2010)

I am seriously considering getting one.  Any of you guys or gals have one , and if so, how do you like it ?  This prob. should be in the review section, but I will be bowhunting out of it so I wanted all the bowhunters opinions.  Any intput would be great.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 27, 2010)

Didn't know they made kids sizes...

You know I still love ya!!


----------



## death-from-above (Dec 28, 2010)

pasinthrough said:


> Didn't know they made kids sizes...
> 
> You know I still love ya!!



They make kids sizes , but I am not sure about the husky sizes yet.  You know what they say about us short , stocky fellas..."built like a basset hound...short , stocky and -----well you get the point.


----------



## atlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2010)

I have one that i got last year when they went on sale (end of season) i have only used it one time and i was impressed. Did keep me warm. My feet got a little cold. But i also didnt use the booties that come with the suit. And the instructions tell you to use them for your feet.  I used it in a climber and it was a little hard to get into due to the climber.  If uyou have a hang on or a non sit stand climber it would probably be much easy to get into.  I am hoping to use it a few more times this year.   I thing they still offer "if you get cold send it back, no questions"  but $300 plus is still a chunk to be out of for a few weeks. If u want further pm me.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 29, 2010)

I tried one a couple of years ago and wasn't impressed.. Here's why 1) almost impossible to get on in a climber 2) hard to hide movement 3) wasn't as warm as I expected..... It would probably work better in a ladder stand or lock on..but I have to continually move to get on the deer I'm hunting so that's not possible for me....and then there is the cost.......Just my .02    RW


----------



## skiff23 (Dec 29, 2010)

My friend bought one for his wife and she loves it. She killed her first deer this year in t and had the suit on. She is hooked and loves the fact of not getting cold.   Now my wife wants one, go figure !


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 30, 2010)

Where are you going to be hunting?


----------



## death-from-above (Dec 30, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> Where are you going to be hunting?


From GA to who-knows-where.  Hunt GA, AL, and TX pretty regularly.  Putting in for Iowa this year also.


----------

